# Add media player sources or ability to control  video media source



## Disclosure Tv (Mar 15, 2019)

The window capture setting will not allow for a media player to be captured.( for use of controlling playback pause or stop).  Could you just add stop, pause, play and even a slide bar for fast forwarding a video added to the media source. i would love that ability. because  i stop and talk after a section of video is played. then when i continue i have to wait till that scene comes back up to continue. Or can you allow the window capture device to capture a media player?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 15, 2019)

This is definitely planned.


----------

